# Atlanta Botanical Garden PDF Display



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

What happened to PDF displays at the ABG? I seem to remember they had more.


----------



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

I haven't been there in awhile, but I've heard the same thing. Their lead amphibian keeper left recently; maybe it's reflective of that. If they are scaling back on displays that would really be too bad, and a big loss in my opinion.
-scott


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

I think they only have 4 tanks right now, plus the free range frogs. They definitely have more frogs behind the scenes, but they have taken away/not kept up with the ones on display.


----------

